# Intel wireless 3945abg not detected



## sameer_indirock (May 14, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD. I use Ubuntu and Windows on the same system and my wireless works fine on both. FreeBSD however doesn't detect a wireless interface to configure.


```
Sameer# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=3808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:02:3f:ec:80:6b
	inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 02:02:3f:40:5e:39
	ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 0.2.3f.73.a6.40.5e.39.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```
I saw on the net that it is supported. Anyone has any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (May 14, 2011)

wpi(4) isn't part of the GENERIC kernel, it has to be loaded from /boot/loader.conf or built into a custom kernel.


----------

